# Retro Mini



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all,

First things first, my introduction; Now I've got that over with, I'm happy to show you what I've been upto 

...Well after scouring the detailing forum in a desperate attempt to kill time, I decided to do some detailing of my own, albiet a very poor attempt - more of a soapy wash, paint restore and polish to be exact 

My 4hour OCD attempt was accompanied by the neighbours cat, several cups of tea and a towel down ready for a good polish :thumb: I managed to dry the car, but polishing in this weather is a b*tch of a job. No machinery here, all man power and elbow grease, (Mini's don't get along well with machinery)

I was eager to dodge the bad weather the UK has to throw at me, so I forgot to take a few snaps before the cleaning was attempted, but I do have the glorious after shot 

Be kind, comments /critisim welcome


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great to see an original mini, lovely wee cars.

Yours looks minted mate, very well kept.

Gary


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks very nice.

lover of proper mins as well


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Great to see an original mini, lovely wee cars.
> 
> Yours looks minted mate, very well kept.
> 
> Gary


She's far from perfect, but mini's are meant to be seen from a distance  Thank you for the kind comments so far :thumb:

P.S - If you see any dirt, its about time you cleaned your computer screen


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Thats proper retro cool mate. What are those wheels they look like Mambas. Any more pics? (Pppplleeeeaaaassseeee)


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great car :thumb: been looking around for a project recently but they seem to be holding there value well even for a wreck.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Great looking Mini, very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

oo, one of, if not the best car ever made (well in my opinion!!)

Very nice and well done, it's a cracker.


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

sxi boy said:


> Thats proper retro cool mate. What are those wheels they look like Mambas. Any more pics? (Pppplleeeeaaaassseeee)


 They're Genuine Ultralites, wrapped in A032 Yoko Rubber 

One more for you:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

you cant knock the old minis they are the real true classic and now a days fetch big books. Good work fella keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely looking classic.
Gordon.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool looking Mini, very nice.:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is SWEET, looks totally mint. Love those wheels :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

You jammy sod :lol:

Looks awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsoem looking little car there fella !! :thumb::thumb:

had 3 a couple of years back went upto the imm in norfolk was a great weekend !!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and welcome along.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

amazing car:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking looking old school mini


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

i used to have a moded clubman. i loved that car. Boo Hoo. why did you rust away. Lovley car mate.


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Looks ace!
In my favourite Leyland colour too, Vermillion...nice, makes a great contrast to the black and chrome trim. 
Not many solid ones left now.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

MY first car was the same as that colour, spec and age (well maybe not quite in the same condition lol)

Nice to see, look good nice work and intro


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

alolympic said:


> Looks ace!
> In my favourite Leyland colour too, Vermillion...nice, makes a great contrast to the black and chrome trim.
> Not many solid ones left now.


You've got it, Vermillion. :thumb: Thank you all for the compliments. Its been a rolling restoration for the past few years or so...

Time for an engine build


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Lund said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First things first, my introduction; Now I've got that over with, I'm happy to show you what I've been upto
> 
> ...


My first ever car that I bought when I was 16 1/2 was an 1100 mini special . It had pinky maroon metalic paint and gunmetal grey alloys and cream vinyl roof. And the interior was similar to that chav tartan burbury

NIce shiny one you have got there I wish I still had mine ........


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool car you've got there mate 

Baz


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, this is my first car also. It's been in the family 20 years, I rescued it and brought it back from the dead. I'm a few grand lighter mind you, but its worth it! The mini was written off back in 96' sandwiched between 2 cars...she was left in a right state, bought back off the insurance and then garaged for another 10 years.

This is how she looked:










...and yes, it polished out


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Funnily enough, thats how my old Mayfair ended up after being whacked up the chuff by a Sherpa van.










Real shame as I had just started the rebuild of that one as well.

mike


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks awesome mate:thumb:
Another one here whos' first car was a mini 850 in that orange. My dad and I resprayed it but didn't look a patch on that:lol:
Mind and post up some pics on the classics page now you have just joined.


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice. Always nice to see older cars on here.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - that colour suits it love those Ultralites as well - have proper minilites on my MGB


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats gorgeous mate, stunning for a V plater


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice - that colour suits it love those Ultralites as well - have proper minilites on my MGB


The minilites are in the shed :lol:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

The car looks excellent ...very tidy:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Read your thread on Retro Rides... great work on a cracking little car :thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I love them no end, a true classic and much better than that new mini guff.


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all, Hope you all had a good christmas - thank you for all of the compliments!
I went outside to the mini this morning to change my dashpot oil (regular job) 

I gave the SLR abit of a fiddle and took these  very frosty this morning!




























Tom


----------



## tazzy-lee (Dec 25, 2008)

hey lund looking good buddy i love the mini


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all, it has been a long while since I last posted, so I thought I'd update you guys with a few pics.

I have been busy in the garage engine building, currently building a MG1300 engine ready for the drop. Hopefully I should see 110mph @ 6000rpm, with a 3:1 diff ratio, however I'm speccing the engine for torque and acceleration :thumb:

>

This winter seems to have taken its tole on parts of the bodywork...but mini's are meant to be seen from a distance anyway! 

Here are some pics after a good wash and polish! :detailer:









































































Thanks


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Like it mate. Sometimes you can see too many piccies

Not a criticism as such but personally I would have to lose the 'city' sticker:thumb:


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Like it mate. Sometimes you can see too many piccies
> 
> Not a criticism as such but personally I would have to lose the 'city' sticker:thumb:


Rubbish! People love pics 

The City stickers break it up abit, and personally I love them


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work and a fantastic car.


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work and a fantastic car.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

First time I have seen this thread, and by coincidence I read your build thread on retro rides this morning!

Love it, I Had an 81 HL in Opaline green as my first car, 10 inch alloys for the win!!


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Love the old mini’s been around them all my life, I cheated and got the new BMW one…..but then again all the original Mini’s fell apart and were rust magnets not to mention the old sub frames…friend still has all the original bits and a cooper Engine in his garage, think he could build two minis with the parts lol…..


But yours is looking stunning.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great looking car:thumb: (moan the minis)

Lund are you taking your mini to the IMM?


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Great looking car:thumb: (moan the minis)
> 
> Lund are you taking your mini to the IMM?


I most certainly am! :thumb:

Thanks for all the kind comments guys


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks lovely mate great colour:thumb:


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello all,

Just one more photo! I recently bought some Hi-Lo suspension and hit her with the stick! Trouble is, all 4 Yoko's have a lovely groove in them now! Scrap scrape. I have since raised the suspension. I await new cones and some stiffer shocks!










Hope you like


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

tidy mate.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats looking really good, its nearly given me enough inspiration to drag mine out of the garage. I think its only been in there about sixteen years now lol


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Cracking "proper" mini, looks in stunning condition for its age.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks to be a stunning little car, I've had 2 of these but got rid of my last one as the tin worm had well and truely set in










Really wanted 10" wheels and slammed for the same look as yours but couldn't be chewed on with having to swap the brakes.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice one, you've got the stance of it really nice in that last photo, nice and squat!:thumb: 

WELL DONE! hopefully mine will be as nice as that one day!

Stu.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

What a cool little car. Lovely :thumb:


----------



## chris-gts (Jun 12, 2008)

That mini is awesome!!


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Goodevening all,

What can I say, this really is a long awaited ressurection! I have been rather busy the past 15 or so months. I have been rebuilding a 1275 engine. Its an MG Metro engine, rebored 0.020" to make in 1293cc. Give me a shout if you want the specs?

I know this isn't quite detailing as what you had in mind, but I'm nearly finished now and getting ever nearer to completion.










I really must invest in a machine polisher and learn the detailing ways! :buffer:

Thank you for putting up with the off topic post. Heres a faint reminder of how she looks when clean!










All the best & have a good Christmas,
Tom


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Great looking Mini there matey


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cracking mate i have one of thease in the family and one day i will restore her to her forma glory


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

tom_k said:


> cracking mate i have one of thease in the family and one day i will restore her to her forma glory


Where abouts in Neston are you? Only in Heswall myself. :thumb:


----------



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice, don't see many rust free old Minis around. Is this one rustproofed?


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Jcoventry said:


> Nice, don't see many rust free old Minis around. Is this one rustproofed?


I have done the best I can to eliminate the rust. I could do with a new front end ideally. The car has only ever been a rolling repair rather than restoration. It is in extremely good nick for its age, however it was written off in '96 - had to be pulled using a jig to reform her, shes straight again now though.

Thanks for the replies,

Tom


----------

